# Wood Owl Tri-Cut Auger Bit



## Handtooler

Five Stars, huh? Thanks for the information. We can always use quality tools .


----------



## bobasaurus

I thought auger bits were meant for braces and other manual drills… were there any problems using it in the press, like too fast of a feed rate as the bit catches? If not, these look great for dog holes.


----------



## CL810

Allen, you're probably right but I don't have one. I clamped the cherry to the drill press and at the lower speed it did fine. I used a variable speed hand drill on the maple and it was a little hard to control but it worked out.


----------



## lysdexic

Did you have enough travel in drill press to drill in one pass or did you have to come at it from the other side?


----------



## CL810

I have 6" of travel so one pass is all it took.


----------



## terryR

Thanks for the review, Clayton, been looking at these and wondering if they were worth the price?

6" of spindle travel on your drill press? I'm soooo jealous! LOL.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Thanks for the review.


----------

